# Abramovich: 18 milioni all'anno per Guardiola al Chelsea



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

Secondo il Daily Mail Roman *Abramovich *avrebbe avrebbe messo sul piatto, ben 1*8 milioni di euro *a stagione, per convincere *Guardiola* a sedere sulla panchna del *Chelsea*. L'ex blaugrana avrebbe però preso tempo, la sua decisione verrà ufficializzata solo nei primi giorni del 2013.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Come fai a competere con queste cifre. Abramovich è matto


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

Guardiola forse accetterà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2012)

si io penso che andrà al Chelsea Guardiola


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Novembre 2012)

Dai dai Abramovich toglimi sto peso e prenditelo tu


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2012)

nemmeno berlusconi anni 90/2000 avrebbe speso sti soldi per un allenatore.


----------



## Albijol (22 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Guardiola forse accetterà



No, secondo me viene al Milan per fare il tiki taka con De Jong, Abate e Nocerino


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2012)

18 mil per un allenatore, noi non abbiamo neanche 10 per un giocatore...


----------



## Graxx (22 Novembre 2012)

cifre folli...io sposo appieno il calcio meno spendaccione...


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2012)

18 milioni per un allenatore sono un'assurdità pure per Abramovich dai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

anche se gli da 4 mln va al chelsea ormai e già del chelsea basta illuderci


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2012)

Mah..se le cose stanno cosi', e' impossibile.


----------



## rossovero (22 Novembre 2012)

cioè, 1,5 milioni al mese???? ditemi dove abita abramovich che vado ad aprire un bar di fronte casa sua: 20 euro per un caffè li spende sicuro!


----------



## The P (22 Novembre 2012)

Io dubito che Benitez sia andato a fare il traghettatore, non è nel suo stile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Io dubito che Benitez sia andato a fare il traghettatore, non è nel suo stile.


L'accordo dovrebbe essere fino a fine stagione.


----------



## The P (22 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'accordo dovrebbe essere fino a fine stagione.



Indubbiamente, ma credo ci sia un accordo di prosieguo in caso di risultati raggiunti 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

In altre parole: per ora non rinuncio al sogno Guardiola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente, ma credo ci sia un accordo di prosieguo in caso di risultati raggiunti
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> In altre parole: per ora non rinuncio al sogno Guardiola


Io non rinuncio al sogno Mandorlini  per una salvezza tranquilla


----------



## The P (22 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non rinuncio al sogno Mandorlini  per una salvezza tranquilla



al posto di Allegri? dove si firma?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> al posto di Allegri? dove si firma?


Ecco


----------



## Brain84 (22 Novembre 2012)

Guardiola credo sia più interessato al progetto che ai soldi..se il progetto Chelsea gli piacerà allora andrà li altrimenti non credo


----------



## chicagousait (22 Novembre 2012)

E' una cifra assurda...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2012)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> E' una cifra assurda...



Queste cifre sono la rovina del calcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2012)

Vabbe' ma che cifre irreali sono???Ma cosa vuoi competere con sto russo???Gli soldi gli fuoriescono dal deretano,è certa sta cosa!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Novembre 2012)

a guardiola l'aspetto economico penso sia quello che interessi meno confronto agli altri..fatto sta che a queste cifre preferisco spalletti o montella o chi per loro


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Novembre 2012)

Cifre assurde, totalmente fuori da ogni logica. Senza senso.

Ormai per noi è impossibile competere per allenatori / giocatori di un certo livello, davvero bisogna costruirseli in casa o prenderli da giovanissimi e incrociare le dita.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Novembre 2012)

Sarebbe bello se sprecasse tutti quei soldi per Guardiola e non vincerebbe niente. Che goduria sarebbe.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2012)

Se dovessi azzardare un pronostico direi che Pep quasi sicuramente sarà a Londra il prossimo anno...


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (24 Novembre 2012)

Il Calcio è sempre più vergognoso...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (26 Novembre 2012)

no, ma tranquilli: verrà da noi per riportarci sul tetto d'europa.


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Novembre 2012)

Allegri può star tranquillo


----------

